# DeviantArt et droits d'auteur?



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous!

J'ai créé deux ptits packs d'icônes sur DeviantArt, dont un s'intitule "Safari Black and Colors" (ICI)

Par curiosité, j'ai voulu voir si mes "&#339;uvres" D) étaient déjà référencées sur Google...

Et là, Ô surprise..... je tombe sur mon pack Safari sur un autre site! (ICI) :rateau: Mieux, y'a un copyright à leur nom en bas! :rateau:

Franchement, j'm'en balance..... J'vais pas intenter un procès ou quoi ...... Mais juste pour savoir, ils ont le droit de faire ça? 




------------
EDITH :


Ohhh..... Magie!! L'autre aussi!!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> J'ai créé deux ptits packs d'icônes sur DeviantArt, dont un s'intitule "Safari Black and Colors" (ICI)
> 
> ...



Salut Fìx,

À ta place je leur poserai la question, de quel droit ils se sont approprié tes créations.

Reste que sans y avoir mis un copyright tu auras de la peine à obtenir quoi que se soit.


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2011)

Ah mais attend..... quand même, ils mentionne mon pseudo sur DeviantArt quand même! :rateau:







Sauf qu'en cliquant dessus, on découvre ma galerie sur leur site....... que j'ai jamais demandé! Bref....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah mais attend..... quand même, ils mentionne mon pseudo sur DeviantArt quand même! :rateau:
> 
> Sauf qu'en cliquant dessus, on découvre ma galerie sur leur site....... que j'ai jamais demandé! Bref....



Faudrait savoir, s'ils se font payer quand une de tes productions est téléchargée


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Faudrait savoir, s'ils se font payer quand une de tes productions est téléchargée



Bah écoute, j'viens de le faire.... ça demande un virement Paypal de 15$. J'l'ai fait et j'regrette pas, les packs sont vraiment superbes! 


J'rigole!  ... Non non, c'est gratos... Heureusement!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour Fìx,

Apparemment, ils n'ont copyrighté que les captures d'écran prises par eux et représentant les icônes. Ce n'est pas un moyen pour eux de s'approprier ces dernières. Ceci dit, les règles relatives à la mise à disposition de créations sur DeviantArt impliquent-elles que ces uvres deviennent ipso facto libres de droit ? Je l'ignore, mais si c'est le cas, Softpedia n'a rien fait de répréhensible. Dans l'hypothèse inverse, ils auraient dû te demander sans doute la permission de publier ces icônes. Ils ont dû penser que cela allait de soi, puisque tu publiais sur DeviantArt sans mentionner aucune restriction de diffusion de tes productions. 


Le principe de droit est simple : le créateur d'une uvre de l'esprit reste propriétaire des droits attachés à sa création tant qu'il n'y a pas expressément renoncé (d'où le néologisme de "copyleft", qui désigne cet abandon explicite des droits). Il me semble évident cependant qu'ils ont agi de bonne foi, puisqu'ils t'ont cité comme créateur et ont créé une page qui renvoie à celle de DeviantArt. Tu peux leur demander de retirer tes icônes de leur site, mais je ne pense pas que leur démarche puisse être qualifiée de malhonnête. C'est même plutôt un hommage à la qualité de ton travail.


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est même plutôt un hommage à la qualité de ton travail.



Hummm.... J'crois que c'est finalement comme ça que je vais le prendre.... Ça me plait! :style: 

Nan c'est vrai tout qu'est ce que tu dis Cratès...  Pis j'ai vu que plus tard le lien vers ma galerie DeviantArt... Donc ça va... :rose:


T'façon j'te dis, j'les ai mis en ligne pour que ça profite!... Le plus amusant, c'est de revoir les icônes que t'as créé sur les screen des gens... Donc plus y'a de monde à le diffuser, plus y'a de chances des les revoir ça et là! 


Nan c'qui m'avait le plus surpris au départ, c'est que ce site ne diffusait pas l'aperçu que j'avais créé, mais faisait une capture du dossier que j'mettais à disposition pour l'aperçu... Ça donnait vraiment l'impression qu'ils reprenaient mes icônes à leur compte! :mouais: Mais maintenant que j'y ai regardé de plus près, c'est pas tout à fait le cas!


----------



## aCLR (27 Novembre 2011)

Qu'il est chou ce Fixounet avec ces icônes arc-en-ciel


----------



## Scalounet (27 Novembre 2011)

idvient connu le Fixounet !!


----------

